
World's most delayed software released after 54 years of development - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/06/vapourware-software-54-years-xanadu-ted-nelson-chapman
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849389)

------
martijnoostra
!

